# Need opinions on my tombstones



## runeNvash (Aug 8, 2012)

it would be very helpful if someone could give me their opinion on my tombstones. the painting/weathering part is what i could use some advice on but if you also have advice on other parts of it i would be interested in that as well. 
Please dont compare mine to the really nice ones people do. just keep in mind these are done by someone who doesnt have much artistic talent and just using basic things like grey and black paint and whatever tools we already have. 
These are the tombstones I made this year. Didnt have the time to do anything detailed but I really just wanted to get rid of all the store bought tombstones this year. To weather them i painted them a light grey, spray the tombstone with water, brushed some water down black paint on it and lightly misted it again. does it look good? should i be doing it a different way? do i need to do it a bit more? just wanting to ask now before i seal them, they will probably be put in the yard this weekend. 
if you need me to be more clear about all this just say so. kinda nervous since this is my first time showing my stuff to people who have experience with this stuff. 
Kinda thinking of redoing the one that has a black streak, that was an accident. does it look odd to you? maybe i should do a bit more to make it blend in better? 




































This one was done last year but its my favorite(one with the bird) and its what im able to do if i had the time. I have other ones as well maybe ill post them later.


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

they look SWEET!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Personally, I love them. I would put them in my display in a hot second. I like the more heavily weathered look anyway, though. If I wanted a bunch of tombstones that looked new, I'd buy them at wal-mart and the halloween stores, lol. Also, I like the one with the black stripe. It looks like it should be sitting under a tree somewhere, with heavy bird droppings on it. If you search my username (BiohazardCustoms) on youtube, I did a video a while back on my tea-staining technique. Not saying that you have to do it the same way I do, but it is simpler than a lot of methods I have seen.

By the way, love the bird design!


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

_*They look 1000 times better than mine ever did....I think it time for me to make some news ones anyway. Thanks for the inspiration!!!!*_


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2012)

Those look great to me. I love how distressed they are. I would use them as-is. My only suggestion going forward would be to introduce some subtle color variations as you create new stones. Some brownish, some mossy, etc... That's my plan (but for now I've got cheesy Walgreens stones, so you're ahead of me).


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

First off, welcome to the forum. Glad you are here. You should go to the welcome room, make a thread and say hi. 

Second, I think your tombstones look good. The discoloration is very accurate for stones that are about 100 years old. I have some that are similar to yours, some that are slightly newer looking, and some that are shinier yet, trying to blend different eras into my yard. 

As stari30y2 mentioned above, add some off white, green, dark green, and brown and mist for more layers of depth to the age if you like. If not, leave them as is. 

Good luck and welcome again.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

I think they look really old and like them just the way they are.


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

I think they look wonderful and would have them in my yard any day.


----------



## GCWyatt (Aug 30, 2012)

Outstanding. I love the weathered look. Given that there are no epitaphs I assume that these are for the background? I also agree with Stari and Spider - a little color simulating moss, possibly with monster mud, would complete the look. However, if these are for the background of your graveyard you might not want to bother with such details.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I don't think you need to change a thing. They look fine just the way they are, and you can always add epitaphs next year if you think you need some.

That black streak looks perfectly natural - no need to blend. Take a look at the slideshows of Gettysburg tombstones I posted in the thread below. You'll see a lot of very pronounced black/white streaking on old stones:

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=24582&highlight=Gettysburg


----------



## theundeadofnight (Aug 14, 2011)

I think they look great , no need for an epitaph . Very old and decayed . I would be tempted to create a crack where the black streak runs . Good job .


----------



## VexFX (Sep 27, 2011)

Your tombstones look great, and you should be proud of them!

Here are a few tips that may add a bit extra to them.


As porous stones age they wick up water from the ground, bringing dirt with it. This has 2 effects. First, the bottom of the stone takes on a bit more of an earthy tone. Second, the nutrients and moisture wicked up from the ground can encourage the growth of moss, lichens, or more commonly microscopic algae. This can add a bit of a greenish hue to the bottom of the stone.

The overall result a gradiation from natural stone colors at the top to more earthy tones (browns and greens) at the bottom.

This effect changes based on environment and the type of stone.

Be careful when adding cracks and chunks in your stones to make sure they appear natural. Large triangular wedges of missing stone are not common, so avoid adding multiple of those to the same stone. Thick chunks and cracks can appear cartoonish and unnatural. Observe how the effects of time cause real stones to decay, crumble, or break.

Stone damage is most commonly caused by rain eroding the surface and rounding out hard edges, absorbed water freezing and expanding causing microscopic fractures that eventually cause larger cracks over time, or clumsy humans.

Try and tell a story with your damage and weathering. Observe real stones and look at how time and environment change them.

Here is my personal reference collection:
http://www.pinterest.com/vexfx/gravestones/

I suggest starting a collection of your own that speaks to the type of stones you want to create.

Keep up the great work!


----------



## Turbophanx (Jun 30, 2008)

Almost looks like they did have something and it eroded away. Reminds me of this cemetery from the 1700s in my old Connecticut neighborhood.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

They look centuries old and are gorgeous. Any haunter would be proud to display those. Nice work!


----------



## Palmdale Haunter (Mar 3, 2012)

Great job!


----------



## SavageEye (Sep 4, 2010)

Had me fooled! They look awesome!


----------



## runeNvash (Aug 8, 2012)

sorry it has taken me forever to respond, i have been so busy working on projects and setting up the yard. thanks for all the advice and links.


----------



## Dendres0767 (Oct 6, 2013)

I think they look amazing. I like the old creepy feel. They look like they are suppose to. Old and faded. PERFECT.


----------



## hubcapsally (Oct 9, 2013)

They look great! You could add an ochre stain or a patina or moss to one or two just to have some variety but they really do look very nice just as they are.


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

Not sure I'd alter them one bit. That is the type of stone I'd like to replace mine with; rustic, old and worn. Very nicely done.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

^ what Sawtooth said! I think they look fantastic even without epitaphs. I love the really worn edges. Great job with those.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

VexFX said:


> This effect changes based on environment and the type of stone.
> Here is my personal reference collection:
> http://www.pinterest.com/vexfx/gravestones/


Thanks for the pinterest link. Those are great pics.


----------

